# [Xorg] - Powerbook fr keymap (résolu)

## bcarnazzi

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé une Gentoo/PPC 2007.0 sur mon powerbook G4. Tout fonctionne à merveille à part le détail suivant :

en console "de base" (sans X), ma keymap est parfaite. Quand je suis sous X.org, mon clavier est globalement correct, SAUF QUE, je n'arrive pas à faire de pipe (en console, je fait shift+alt+L) ni d'accolade (en console alt+( ou ) ). J'ai activé l'émulation 3 boutons du trackpad du powerbook via  /proc/sys/dev/mac_hid/mouse_button_emulation, du coup fn+alt devient équivalent au clic droit et fn+alt au clic du milieu... J'ai l'impression, sauf erreur, que ces 2 paramètres sont en conflits, la touche "alt" perdant sa nature de touche alt...

Pour info, dans mon xorg.conf, la def de mon clavier :

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "macintosh"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

```

Il s'agit de la keymap d'origine X.org.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer comment je pourrais récupérer ces quelques touches (pour faire du Ruby, sans pipe ni accolade, c'est pas marrant !  :Smile:  )

Merci,

Bruno.

----------

## geekounet

Grr, si même ses propres proches se mettent à ne plus respecter les règles, où va le monde ?  :Razz: 

Met le titre du topic en conformité avec les règles s'il-te-plait  :Wink: 

Sinon, t'as tenté en rajoutant un Option "XkbVariant" "mac" (cf. /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst) ?

----------

## Mickael

Ben, ben on vous laisse en famille alors  :Smile: 

----------

## bcarnazzi

Pour le titre, en fait je n'ai pas non plus les crochets pour mettre le titre en conformite !

Des que je les ai, je reformate le post, c'est promis  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, je suis en train de tester ta KbVariant et j'ai maintenant perdu les caracteres accentues !

Rollback & reboot...  :Smile: 

a plus... zut, plus de "plus" non plus !)

----------

## bcarnazzi

Haaaaaalléluia !!!

C'est bon tout fonctionne ! Il suffit d'utiliser les keymap d'origine de X.org et de déclarer son clavier comme suit :

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "macintosh"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option      "XkbOptions" "lv3:lwin_switch"

EndSection

```

Avec cette config, le mapping est le même qu'en console, en remplaçant la touche "command" par la touche "pomme".

Ex : pour obtenir un tilde : pomme+n

Bruno.

----------

## titoucha

Pourrais-tu mettre résolu à la place de solved, c'est pour les futures recherches.

----------

## liu.pei

Bonjour,

Comment configurer X.Org pour utiliser le clavier français de mon Powerbook G4 12" alu ?

J'ai essayé la configuration ci-dessus mais un warning indique que les config utilisant le driver "kbd" sont ignorées.

Comment configurer le clavier avec evdev ?

----------

## barul

Je ne sais pas si on peut reprendre un ancien topic pour un problème ultérieur, mais je pense que tu devrais déjà fournir des logs précis pour que tu puisses éventuellement obtenir de l'aide.

----------

